# For the LEOs



## Baytor (Sep 21, 2004)

I hate running.  It is probably my least favorite activity.  I do it anyway though.  When I'm running along, and thinking of giving up and walking the rest of the way a couple things come to mind.  This is one of those things.  I thought maybe someone else out here hates running as much as me, and could use a reminder why we need to be the best.  Stay safe out there.


*Somewhere a True Believer is training to kill you. He is training with minimal food or water, in austere conditions, training day and night. The only thing clean on him is his weapon, and he made his own web gear. He doesn't worry about what workout to do - his ruck weighs what it weighs, his runs end when the enemy stops chasing him. This True Believer is not concerned about "how hard it is;" he knows either he wins or dies. He doesn't go home at 17:00, he is home. 
He knows only The Cause. 

Still want to quit?

De Oppresso Liber*


----------



## dearnis.com (Sep 21, 2004)

Well said.


----------



## Baytor (Sep 21, 2004)

I should give credit where credit is due...I got it from the State Patrol.


----------



## Tgace (Sep 21, 2004)

I like running 

Seriously, get a heart monitor and work within your target heart rate. You would be suprised how much more comfortable and productive your workouts will be. 

Nice quote though.


----------



## Gaidheal (Oct 4, 2004)

Ehh... quote is predictable, but makes me smile all the same.  As for the "True Believer" stuff... usual propaganda.. but no less useful and true in principle for all that.  I think it quite nicely makes the point that what separates winners from losers is determination, most of which is mental.  However, all the mental preparation and determination in the world won't give you enough cardio capacity to catch a fit well trained guy running away from you.  So yeah, probably you should run and remember your quote when you feel like giving a miss.  Tgace is right about target heart rate though - I use one myself for training generally (I don't like to run and I don't do much of it, there are other ways to CV workout) because my heart-rate is a bit odd compared to "average" so I need to accurately determine resting, peak, etc and work within the appropriate band for whatever I am doing.

John

P.S.  I got one that is perfectly good for about £20 complete with a watch that serves as a readout too.


----------



## OULobo (Oct 4, 2004)

That reminds me of a poster that is hanging in my town's station's gym. It had a picture of a huge guy doing squats in a prison uniform and it said, "Did you miss your workout today, 'cause he didn't." 



I kept thinking, "Yeah, mabey I missed my workout, but I still made it to the target range, bet he didn't."


----------



## Gaidheal (Oct 4, 2004)

OULobo said:
			
		

> I kept thinking, "Yeah, mabey I missed my workout, but I still made it to the target range, bet he didn't."


 Hee hee hee hee!

I like that one ;¬)

John


----------



## GAB (Oct 23, 2004)

OULobo said:
			
		

> That reminds me of a poster that is hanging in my town's station's gym. It had a picture of a huge guy doing squats in a prison uniform and it said, "Did you miss your workout today, 'cause he didn't."
> 
> 
> 
> I kept thinking, "Yeah, mabey I missed my workout, but I still made it to the target range, bet he didn't."


Hi Lobo, That is the truth, The guy who relies on departmental policy is probably going to be in trouble, The extra range practice and running is a must.
One of the musts for my position was to be able to always pass the tests.
I am sure it is not like that on some depts, to bad, more sheepdogs on the job for the safety of themselves and the ones they swore to protect.

Regards, Gary


----------



## Kenpoist (Feb 19, 2005)

Always remember - don't get complacent and don't  "go through the motions"! Be prepared for the worst and train so that you always go home at the end of the day!  We all have department's that have an Officer DickieDo (his gut sticks out further than his Dckie do). Don't become this guy anf you probably don't want him to be your back-up.I wish department's would continue with the regiment of physcial fitness and defensive tactics, but so many of them stop it altoghether after you graduate from the academy.

Stay Safe!


----------



## DangerClose (Feb 20, 2005)

You can always tell when a cop posts, quick and to the point, like radio traffic.  

How many of your departments have an "incentive" to work out?  Such as "make the PRT and get a day off" or they allow 1 hour per shift to use the gym?

Just curious.

Aaron


----------



## Cruentus (Feb 20, 2005)

DangerClose said:
			
		

> You can always tell when a cop posts, quick and to the point, like radio traffic.
> 
> How many of your departments have an "incentive" to work out?  Such as "make the PRT and get a day off" or they allow 1 hour per shift to use the gym?
> 
> ...



Do you know of departments that do that?

I have never heard of a department in Michigan doing anything like that, which is why I ask.

That said, training, training, and more training with what works is a must for anyone who could be putting their life on the line on any given shift.

Paul


----------



## DangerClose (Feb 21, 2005)

Here in Washington state I've heard of a couple of departments that do.  A department I was with a long time ago used to allow an hour on shift to work out.  

I've heard rumors that Renton PD (just south of Seattle) gives anyone who passes their yearly PRT a free comp day.  Our SRT guys get 2 or 3 hours a week to work out.

 I was just curious if anyone who works for an agency that has this finds that it motivates the rank and file.

Aaron


----------



## Tgace (Feb 21, 2005)

I have heard of some departments that are doing this too....very good idea IMO.


----------



## dearnis.com (Feb 22, 2005)

one department in my area allows its people 1 hour per day to work out- on the clock.


----------



## Cruentus (Feb 22, 2005)

dearnis.com said:
			
		

> one department in my area allows its people 1 hour per day to work out- on the clock.



Dude...that would be awesome.


----------



## shane23ss (Feb 22, 2005)

That guy probably eats his cereal without milk too!


----------

